# Does familiarity breed contempt?



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

You all know the old saying, right?

_*Familiarity breeds contempt*_.

But is this true for you? Not only with people, but with things like buildings or objects, music and other works of art, or even products you buy at a supermarket. Do you find yourself buying the same products, brands that you are familiar with, time after time?

So does familiarity, or eg. repeated exposure, actually make you like rather than dislike something more?

I suppose it can depend on many things. In Australia, we had our second longest serving Prime Minister, John Howard, rule for 11 years until 2007. While he was in power, of course many people didn't like him. Leaders can be easy targets. But now he's gone, some look back on those years as at least a situation that you knew what you would get from this guy. He was like a piece of old furniture that you could replace but you don't. & when you do, you feel you're missing something (of course, it was time for Johnny to go, 11 years is a 'good innings' as they say in cricket).

Anyway, seeking discussion on this with regards to all areas of life.


----------

